# BenQ XL2411Z - Welche Settings sind gut?



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe heute meinen BenQ XL2411 erhalten. Habe ihn bereits bei 1920x1080 @ 144 laufen und bin mit den Farben im FPS2-Modus sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings ist das Bild dunkel und farblos, sobald ich die Blur-Reduction aktiviere. Mein Dekstop sieht dann aus wie im 16 Bit Farbmodus, einfach schrecklich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passiert obwohl die Helligkeit bei 100% ist. Die Firmware ist eine aktuelle Version mit der Kennung V003.XXX etc.
Auch bei einer niedrigeren Helligkeit ist es nicht besser. Gibt es da einen Trick?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr noch einen XL2720T. Ich gehe mal davon aus das "Blur-Reduction" Lightboost ist. Wenn ja dann ist das ganz normal das das Display dunkler wird.

Kurz und knapp, du musst dich zwischen Lightboost oder "normal" endscheiden. 

Wobei man bei einem TN Panel nicht zu viel erwarten darf was Farben betrifft. Hab hier aktuell einen MX299Q und einen GW2765HT. Wenn ich die mit meinem G2222HDL und dem XL2720T vergleiche, dann weiß ich wieso ich doch lieber IPS mag 

Ich bin innerhalb 1-2 Jahren von FullHD TN 60Hz auf TN 120Hz, dann auf IPS 21:9 60Hz und jetzt aktuell auf WQHD IPS 60Hz gewechselt. Letztendlich haben alle diese Varianten Ihren Reiz (120Hz+, IPS, WQHD, 21:9).

Mein Tipp:
An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht zu oft zwischen Blur Reduction und normal wechseln, sonst gewöhnt man sich nie an einen Modus. Man braucht Zeit sich daran anzupassen ^^


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Habe die Farben trotz Blur-Reduction ein wenig hinbekommen, mit dem nvidia Treiber-Optionen.

Gibt es da keinen Trick oder so etwas ? Aber bitte kein externes Programm oder so etwas.


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Verwende ich andere Presets wie zum Beispiel: sRGB oder Standart, sehen die Farben wunderbar aus...allerdings ist dann keine Blur-Reduction und kein Black eQualizer mehr verfügbar...  Ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. November 2014)

Man hat nicht alle Optionen zur Auswahl bei jedem Present. Da kann man nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Was ist eigentlich dieses AMA? Habs mal auf Premium gestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2014)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Habe die Farben trotz Blur-Reduction ein wenig hinbekommen, mit dem nvidia Treiber-Optionen.
> 
> Gibt es da keinen Trick oder so etwas ? Aber bitte kein externes Programm oder so etwas.


 
Irgendwelche Werte im Treiber verstellen, aber kein externes Programm bitte?
Der Treiber ist schon das externe Programm.
Das Bild sollte immer zuerst  am Monitor eingestellt werden.
Wenn da nix mehr zu holen ist, kann man extern nachkalibrieren mit einem Colorimeter.

Edit:
AMA ist der Overdrive vom deinem Monitor.
Aber erstmal schön verstellen, ohne zu wissen was man tut.
RTFM


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Da der Treiber zwingend erforderlich ist, kann man diesen wohl kaum als externes Programm bezeichnen.
Ich meine damit Software wie Riva Tuner oder sonstiges. Die bei vielen Ligen als Cheat gelten.
Weil sich einige Leute damit Wallhacks etc basteln können.
Wollte nur mit den bereits vorhandenen Mitteln arbeiten die das System so "Out Of The Box" bietet.
Vielleicht irgendwelche Tips für die Farb-Settings im nvidia-Treiber?


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2014)

Stell erstmal den Monitor im Monitormenü selber ein, bevor du irgendwelche Werte nachkorrigierst.
Und der Grafikkartentreiber ist für den Betrieb des Monitors nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Monitor ist eingestellt. Und ja klar ist der Treiber für den Betrieb des Monitors nicht zwingend erforderlich. Ein auto springt auch ohne Straße an, allerdings...naja...egal.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2014)

Wenn der Monitor schon eingestellt ist, was willst du dann an den RGB, Gamma, und Kontrastwerten noch im Treiber verstellen?
Sobald du die Helligkeit verstellst sind die Werte eh wieder hinfällig.
Wenn du schon nen Autovergleich machen willst, dann schreib auch den Rest hin.
Und sag jetzt nicht, ein Auto braucht zum fahren eine Strasse.


----------



## ice2009 (20. November 2014)

Die farben sind halt leider nicht zufriedenstellend sobald man Blur-Reduction auf ON schaltet. Egal was man alles einstellt im Menü des Monitors. Das geht nur bis zum gewissen Grad und dann ist Ende.
Schaltet man Blur-Reduction OFF ist alles wunderschön . Allerdings möchte ich für Unreal Tournament 4 diese Funktion auch nutzen und suche einen Kompromiss.
Im Treiber kann man das ein wenig verbessern, trotzdem bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Allerdings kann ich auf Optik auch verzichten...ich spiele das Game eh bei U-Low Details @ 1080p um die
gefixten 144 FPS garantiert zu erreichen damit ich kein Tearing habe. So sieht man auch die Gegner besser und es fühlt sich genial an.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2014)

Also ich habe bei einem 144Hz Monitor noch nie Tearing gehabt, da musst du dich schon sehr anstrengen um das hinzukriegen.


----------



## chewara (8. Dezember 2014)

hast du mal die mitgelieferte Software Display Pilot genutzt?! Ich mein, die ist zwar jetzt auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber man kann vieles einstellen. ist auf der CD, oder bei Benq zu laden.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Da kannst du auch nix anderes einstellen, als am Monitor selbst.


----------

